
A “software engineer” should be required to be licensed - Apocryphon
https://twitter.com/stephendpalley/status/1249685093653843974
======
uberman
In many engineering disciplines one needs to be a "Professional Engineer" to
well actually do engineering stuff (I'm looking at you Structural
Engineering). In some places (Canada for example) the title is reserved
exclusively (and by law) for those who got an accredited engineering degree
and go on to apprentice under what would be a thought of as a PE in the USA.

I personally don't have a problem with the title "engineer" being reserved for
what would amount to a US "professional engineer".

I'll note that PE don't require either an advanced degree nor a million dollar
liability policy, so I'm not sure why such would be required from a "software
engineer".

Really in the end, I don't think programmers should be calling themselves
architects or engineers. I feel like we do so because we covet the prestige
associated with these professions, but work in one that is not old enough for
our own secret societies or iron rings or titles.

For what it is worth, internally in my company I have co-opted and use the
title "Jedi Master". It is just as valid/invalid in my opinion as software
engineer or architect and is way cooler.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> " _I 'll note that PE don't require either an advanced degree nor a million
> dollar liability policy, so I'm not sure why such would be required from a
> 'software engineer'._"

Leaking customer data for a medium sized business would probably easily exceed
$1 million in emergency software fixes, PR, and goodwill (and that's leaving
aside the cost to the customer), yet that happens constantly because of bad
developers continuing to implement known bad practices.

------
RoyTyrell
While I think having the equivalent of the Professional Engineer (in the US)
for software or hardware/electrical is probably a good idea for very critical
products (self-driving cars, medical devices, planes, etc) distributed to the
public, a blanket requirement would significantly impair a lot of the economy.

~~~
Apocryphon
The thread is a mess, but he clarifies that he's referring to those who
develop software for "critical infrastructure."

------
heldrida
"React Engineer". Cringe!

